# When your low in cheese



## fullsmoke (Jan 1, 2018)

Thought I smoked Enough cheese for us until everyone finds out have 3 left did Swiss pepper jack Colby and cheddar


----------



## muddydogs (Jan 1, 2018)

I've put away 10 pounds of Sharp cheddar, 10 pounds of Pepper Jack and 10 pounds of butter in the last couple weeks, didn't due enough last fall to make it through the summer. Wife informed me that we had better not run out of smoked butter again. I'll probably do another 5 pounds of butter and some other types of cheese in the next month or so.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 2, 2018)

I have a cheese drawer in the fridge and only get my cheese out for special occasions. Down here in Florida we only have a small window to smoke cheese, so I smoke up a bunch & hide it in the cheese drawer. That way it will last for a year, until I can make some more.
Al


----------

